# Forza nurburgring time attack?



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi just wondered if anyone is up for doing a time attack on the nurburgring and posting the best time on here? obviously doing a set class etc


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

ah why not as longas i dont need to be online for it.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

good idea. i'm up for that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What's the class then? Hopes it's S so I can use my little mk7 fiesta.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah lets not do R1 or anything. they're daft.


----------



## jam3s (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah sure. Almost as good as the real thing !!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No you dont need to be online for it just post in your lap times on here along with car and class, Ill stick the class at S 700 for now may change soon tho.. Get them times in
Cheers

Lee.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Fiesta Zetec S, class S695, 7:49:973


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lamborghini Gallardo, S 687, 7:33.390


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just had a look at my leaderboard.

Lamborghini Murielago SV S700 7:30.840 clean lap no ABS or TCS.

Car does not handle great so might build something else and see what it can do.

Might be an idea if people post pics to show what times they have got.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Dodge viper 08 s699 7:30:687


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm up for this, Forza 3 yeah? I've been wanting to get back onto forza recently and love blasting the Nurburg!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I was running around in my rs500 last night trying to get a good time and some practice in, wasn't sure what class you would set. Dam it, not sure what to go in now!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll try about in this when i get in tonight.

used to be able to do 6:42 in an old R1 audi in FM2.

those were the days lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Would anyone else fancy a lotus carlton vs sierra rs500 showdown anytime also?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Would anyone else fancy a lotus carlton vs sierra rs500 showdown anytime also?


when i get my new bank card through, yeah mate, as i only have 70 points, and lost my card so i cant buy moar!



add me

doriftu kingu

i'll be on later!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

This would be better with 1 set car i think.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

thehogester said:


> This would be better with 1 set car i think.


Agree with you on that... Anyone want to choose a set car and class?


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

One set car would prob be good. Or maybe a set drive type FWD, RWD, AWD? 

Although I am all for restrictions on the car, like no ABS no TCS or whatever. I think I normally run No ABS no STM but with TCS on.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

How about something like the Ford GT? It doesn't make much difference which car we choose really. The bigger question is what assists we allow. And then theres the whole manual/automatic and which view debate lol.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

If we run just one type of car then i would suggest leaving driver aids open and using a standard car ( i.e. no tunning ) so anyone can have a go as not everyone spends loads of time on this game. 

Think we will need pitures of what times we are doing just so we can see everyone is using the same standard car


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I always drive manual no clutch with no assist at all, Shall we start with a totally standard R8 5.2??


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> I always drive manual no clutch with no assist at all, Shall we start with a totally standard R8 5.2??


As the OP, i say your choice is the one :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Spot on I'll get a time and post it on here


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> Spot on I'll get a time and post it on here


Amazing how quickly i got used to no ABS, just need to remember to pump the brakes :car::doublesho

I'll get a time up soon :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just got a couple of laps in best time i got is 7:58:219


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Bloody hell mate, best i've got so far is 8:15.251. Obviously need more practice without the ABS :doublesho


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

If anyone fancies playing online:










Just playing class A circuit races if anyone fancies it :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

How you getting on with the R8 time?


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Scrim-1- said:


> How you getting on with the R8 time?


Haven't re attempted since this morning. I'll get another time up soon though mate.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Right I'm going to give this a go and see if I can get close to the times posted already :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just had a go in the R8 need to trim a bit time off to be competitive:lol:

Hats off for getting under 8 minutes


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

IanG said:


> Just had a go in the R8 need to trim a bit time off to be competitive:lol:
> 
> Hats off for getting under 8 minutes


What did you get then mate?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

thehogester said:


> What did you get then mate?


I'll just say it was over 9 minutes


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

IanG said:


> I'll just say it was over 9 minutes


Ha, only slightly off the pace :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just had another bash and got 7:55:372 no picture at min


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Best so far is 7:59 something will post pics but I wanna get a better time first.

That was with auto gearbox, no assists except suggested brake line, I know using that is lame and I wanna get good enough at it to take it off. Haven't yet mastered Manual but I reckon that is the main thing that will give me a better time, that and some balls!!


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Aghhhhhhhhhh starting to wish i never seen this thread, best so far from a standing start is 8:08 and was 14 seconds up on that on my flying lap and had an off in the last third of the lap.

Will have another go when i have more time.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahh i think i shall have to get Forza out and blow the cobwebs off it later!! Haven't played anything else since getting F1 but i do fancy a go on Forza again, may take a while to get used to it though!

So is it bog standard R8 5.2 yeah? No set-up changes? What about standing starts or is this like lap 2 for instance so a rolling (190mph+ start)?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Fastest lap so yeah flying starts.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes Just standard R8 5.2 No set up changes i usually do a standaing start then next lap or two have a flying lap.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread is wanting me to buy the game again.

Must resist!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Do it!! Its great fun when theres time attack's on Nurburgring Gotta love the Ring.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Did 3 laps last night with the Boggo R8 5.2 and got an 8:08 but will keep trying as i had a few "offs"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/forza-motorsport-3-xbox-360-pre-own/833885


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Think we need a shorter track as i lost count of the number of times i got most of the way around and had an off from pushing to hard.

My effort which i was beating on my next lap only to run wide and nearly chucked the controler out of the window and unplugged my console , only remembered to take a pic at the last moment.










Thats only 1.5 slower than my fastest time ever with a full A600 F40 :doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Can do another track if you wanted mate, Laguna Seca??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Le mans circuit de la Sarthe??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok how about the Le mans circuit with a stock merc SLR


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Old version with the massive straight or the new version with the 2 silly sets of chicaines ?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

buckas said:


> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/forza-motorsport-3-xbox-360-pre-own/833885


I LOVE YOU :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

John74 said:


> Old version with the massive straight or the new version with the 2 silly sets of chicaines ?


Circuit de la Sarthe has two massive straights and two easy sets of chicaines, I'm game in a stock Mcmerc


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

What about circuit de catalunya


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stick to the Le mans, one with the chicanes on the straight with stock SLR then go about new cars/track.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok will have a go tomorrow, no chance to get the xbox going today.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok mate will give it a couple of laps see what times i can do.


----------

